# Blocage du zonage



## Bbarthel (19 Décembre 2010)

Mes enfants ont change le zonage 4 fois et maintenant je ne peux plus revenir au zonage France pour visionner des DVD.que dois je faire pour débloquer?merci de votreaide


----------



## edd72 (20 Décembre 2010)

Il y a des solutions, il faut connaitre la marque et le modèle de ton superdrive.
Et ensuite le flasher (je ne sais pas si on peut en parler ici?).

Le flashage présente un risque. En cas de ratage, il ne fera plus rien du tout (il faut donc être certain du modèle...). A toi de voir si tu veux prendre le risque ou non...

Mais comment tes enfants ont-ils changé de zone 5 fois?


----------



## edd72 (20 Décembre 2010)

Pour le modèle tu vas avoir ça ici:


----------

